# Anybody tan hides? Need someone pretty quick!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We have had a falling out of sorts with the guy that was doing our fox tanning. He increased his price by 75%. We are in need of a new place to bring them. He was charging $16/fox for the soft tan only doing a marginal job. if anyone does or knows someone locally that we can get our foxes tanned there will be plenty of business for you this season. We are doing our own skinning so there is no need for that aspect. Please send me a pm if interested, Thanks


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

look up Jerry Ross in Santiquin great guy, but looking at it he may be priced too high for you if you don't want to pay more than 16 dollars, rememberthey need to make money as well i think his dry tan is 50 dollars for a fox or similar sized animal without paws it might be cheaper, just mounted a bobcat yesterday i had him do for me, it' turned out awesome. i'll get his number for you if you're interested.


----------

